# Avery Softstretch Heat Transfer Paper



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I ran across some Avery Softstretch Heat Transfer paper today at Walmart. It is described as stretching with the fabric. I picked some up and tried it and it seemed to work ok and the image was soft to the touch and seemed to stretch.

The surface of the paper reminded me of IronAll...with the slight texture to the print surace. It peeled nicely at 375 deg and 30 secs but felt like it had very little resistence when removed. There was hardly any ink left on the backing paper and it was like the backing paper almost "wanted to come off". Once you started pulling it it almost "jumped" off the image itself. 

Yeah, sounds crazy but the backing was a little stiffer than others I've used so once you peeled it and bent the paper...the tension in the paper almost lifted the rest of the backing off the image.

Has anybody else ran across this paper? Anybody tried wash tests on it yet? 
Is it IronAll or similar?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I would be interested in knowing how it washes.Let us know if you test that. .... JB


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Any polymer window? Cost?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I plan on printing a shirt for testing after I receive my regular shipment of JPSS on Thursday. Need to keep the few Avery transfers I have left in case I need them..especially at a $1.60 each!...lol The cost was $7.59 for a 5 pack..plus tax.

I will check closer on the poly-window as these were full 8.5 x 11 pictures so there wasn't much of a window anyway. I will also do some wash tests and report back on what I find.

I'm sure the Avery won't be anybody's first choice, but it would be nice to know that you can run down to your local Office Depot or Walmart in a pinch. On the other hand, it also might mean that the "good stuff" is finding it's way out to our customers....


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

I would guess it's the same paper as about 6-8 other names, just need to find out which ones.... lol


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

treadhead said:


> I plan on printing a shirt for testing after I receive my regular shipment of JPSS on Thursday. Need to keep the few Avery transfers I have left in case I need them..especially at a $1.60 each!...lol The cost was $7.59 for a 5 pack..plus tax.
> 
> I will check closer on the poly-window as these were full 8.5 x 11 pictures so there wasn't much of a window anyway. I will also do some wash tests and report back on what I find.
> 
> I'm sure the Avery won't be anybody's first choice, but it would be nice to know that you can run down to your local Office Depot or Walmart in a pinch. On the other hand, it also might mean that the "good stuff" is finding it's way out to our customers....


 As time goes on and the technology increases the availability of the general public being able to do certain apparel decorating is a foregone conclussion. I can see the DTG machines soon being at kinko's and Walmart for people to make their own shirts. I'm not sure how long it will take , but it will happen. ... JB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

COEDS said:


> As time goes on and the technology increases the availability of the general public being able to do certain apparel decorating is a foregone conclussion. I can see the DTG machines soon being at kinko's and Walmart for people to make their own shirts. I'm not sure how long it will take , but it will happen. ... JB


Good Point JB.....

Kinda like photos are now...


----------



## marystease (Aug 17, 2008)

I've had very good luck with the Avery stretchable transfer. It's the first store bought transfer paper that didn't crack. It's held up beautifully to washings. It has a very soft hand and the unprinted area is practically imperceptable. It's a great product for a store bought transfer. Finally!

Press On!
Mary


----------



## streete57 (Jun 20, 2008)

treadhead said:


> I ran across some Avery Softstretch Heat Transfer paper today at Walmart. It is described as stretching with the fabric. I picked some up and tried it and it seemed to work ok and the image was soft to the touch and seemed to stretch.
> 
> The surface of the paper reminded me of IronAll...with the slight texture to the print surace. It peeled nicely at 375 deg and 30 secs but felt like it had very little resistence when removed. There was hardly any ink left on the backing paper and it was like the backing paper almost "wanted to come off". Once you started pulling it it almost "jumped" off the image itself.
> 
> ...


I've used the Avery Softstretch Heat Transfer Paper with mixed results. The first couple of shirts that I did with it worked beautifully and stood up very well to washes. The thing is, I noticed that after I tried to use it on a couple more shirts it started to crack right after it came off of the press, I also had to continue to change the heat press temperature becuase of the ink sticking to the back of the paper when I tried to peel it off. I would say that if you can get it to work properly you can get amazing results but its not 100% using it for cold peel would probably be your best bet too.


----------

